# My Puppy is MARKING non stop! HELP



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
This is my first post but read your posts all the time...I'm a new owner of the breed and have fallen in love with the Malts. So much so, that a year after purchasing my girl Mia, I purchased my boy Max. Max is a sweetheart but can't leave him out of site for a minute without him marking up the house...everywhere! I stop him when I catch him and immediately take him to his pad but, he continues to mark. He is now 6 months old and have not been able to have him neutered since his testes have not dropped yet..but hoping to have it done soon. I read that the procedure will help with the marking anyway, help me please!!! BTW, love the site and attribute the experience to all of my learning.

Thanks,


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First your dog needs to be seen by your vet to have a urine sample checked to be sure all is normal. Then he needs to be neutered now, especially if his testicles are not descended. 

Otherwise, you already have the answer to your training problem - WHY is he out of your sight for a moment? He should be crated or ACTIVELY supervised (that means you are looking at your dog). You must ensure your dog has success by preventing the opportunity for accidents. You must ensure that going potty where you want is more reinforcing by going with him and rewarding him with a food treat and praise every time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, you can't leave a puppy out of your sight for a second--if he's peeing while you're not looking, you cannot immediately correct him and redirect him, which needs to happen EVERY time or else he will never learn. Correcting after the fact does not work. So when you can't watch him, he has to be restrained somehow--leash, crate, pen, etc. He doesn't know any better and needs YOU to show him how it's done.

It's exhausting, but it's the only way!

As far as I know it doesn't matter if the testes are decended or not. I'd get it done asap before you really have a problem on your hands with marking. Best of luck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

One SM comment that kept popping into my mind was "It's not the puppies fault; it's your fault for setting them up for failure." And it's so true.I agree with the posts by Jackie and Pam...I learned what to do from them and it certainly has worked with my little boy Tyler who I've had for 2-1/2 months. Though I wanted him to have the run of the house or rooms, I soon learned the only way for him to succeed was to have him in his xpen with his pads and crate inside. Reward, praise and consistency is the key and eventually I gave him a little more space at a time, once he earned it. He's now kept in an area which consists of several rooms and he totally has the pad training down. It isn't cruel to fence them in -- it is necessary and will give them their freedom later. And about the testes...Tyler's hadn't descended but I had him neutered. It's more like a spay if the testicle(s) isn't right up there. Mine were in his abdomen. No big deal...it did cost more like a spay but he's fine. From what I read and hear if they're left in the pup they have a higher risk of getting cancer since they're growing in a heated environment INSIDE the body. Oh, and Tyler squats on the wee wee pads but lifts his leg outside, never in the house.


----------



## newowner (Dec 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 4 2010, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869701


> One SM comment that kept popping into my mind was "It's not the puppies fault; it's your fault for setting them up for failure." And it's so true.I agree with the posts by Jackie and Pam...I learned what to do from them and it certainly has worked with my little boy Tyler who I've had for 2-1/2 months. Though I wanted him to have the run of the house or rooms, I soon learned the only way for him to succeed was to have him in his xpen with his pads and crate inside. Reward, praise and consistency is the key and eventually I gave him a little more space at a time, once he earned it. He's now kept in an area which consists of several rooms and he totally has the pad training down. It isn't cruel to fence them in -- it is necessary and will give them their freedom later. And about the testes...Tyler's hadn't descended but I had him neutered. It's more like a spay if the testicle(s) isn't right up there. Mine were in his abdomen. No big deal...it did cost more like a spay but he's fine. From what I read and hear if they're left in the pup they have a higher risk of getting cancer since they're growing in a heated environment INSIDE the body. Oh, and Tyler squats on the wee wee pads but lifts his leg outside, never in the house.[/B]


How old did you get Tyler spayed?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, keep him confined, unless you are watching at all times. I would have him neutered now. I've had many neutered
with undescended testicles. Ringo was around 6-months, and most recently, Tommy. At the time, Ringo just recovered from heart surgery,
and Tommy had a dental, eye surgery, and ball removal at the same time.

Make sure proper blood work is done, and you have a vet you trust. That goes without saying. 

Keep us informed. Huggles to the wee one ~ :grouphug:


----------



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 4 2010, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869777


> Yep, keep him confined, unless you are watching at all times. I would have him neutered now. I've had many neutered
> with undescended testicles. Ringo was around 6-months, and most recently, Tommy. At the time, Ringo just recovered from heart surgery,
> and Tommy had a dental, eye surgery, and ball removal at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

QUOTE (carche @ Jan 4 2010, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869887


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 4 2010, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869777





> Yep, keep him confined, unless you are watching at all times. I would have him neutered now. I've had many neutered
> with undescended testicles. Ringo was around 6-months, and most recently, Tommy. At the time, Ringo just recovered from heart surgery,
> and Tommy had a dental, eye surgery, and ball removal at the same time.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, thank you for all the GREAT advise! I do apologize for not taking the time to be super specific so, here it goes. I do keep Max confined to his crate which is attached to a pen for added room he is here almost 24 hours a day. Inside this space, I have a tray with his pad (which he uses perfectly well), his bed, water and plenty of toys to keep him entertained. He is there all the time however, I have started to (with complete supervision) let him out, for short periods of time along with my other malt Mia so that he can familiarize himself with the house and to interact with Mia. When he is out which is for 10-20 minutes at a time, I am with him all the time. The first thing he does when I let him out is to go straight to Mia's tray to pee and then tries to mark everywhere he can..I correct him by taking to the tray again to show his that this is where he is supposed to go. I have not tried the treats however but will. Anyway, I really appreciate all of you taking the time to help...will keep you posted  BTW, Marjorie's bows ROCK


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (newowner @ Jan 4 2010, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869763


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 4 2010, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869701





> One SM comment that kept popping into my mind was "It's not the puppies fault; it's your fault for setting them up for failure." And it's so true.I agree with the posts by Jackie and Pam...I learned what to do from them and it certainly has worked with my little boy Tyler who I've had for 2-1/2 months. Though I wanted him to have the run of the house or rooms, I soon learned the only way for him to succeed was to have him in his xpen with his pads and crate inside. Reward, praise and consistency is the key and eventually I gave him a little more space at a time, once he earned it. He's now kept in an area which consists of several rooms and he totally has the pad training down. It isn't cruel to fence them in -- it is necessary and will give them their freedom later. And about the testes...Tyler's hadn't descended but I had him neutered. It's more like a spay if the testicle(s) isn't right up there. Mine were in his abdomen. No big deal...it did cost more like a spay but he's fine. From what I read and hear if they're left in the pup they have a higher risk of getting cancer since they're growing in a heated environment INSIDE the body. Oh, and Tyler squats on the wee wee pads but lifts his leg outside, never in the house.[/B]


How old did you get Tyler spayed?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Tyler was 9 months old. I got him at 8 months.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This is why I don't like the free access to pee pads. Your dog has learned in the pen, but has not learned to hold it (a skill he needs for being around the house), and has had no more reward history for going in the right place than the wrong. 

I would put him on a strict schedule and use the crate. Times for potty, eating, play, etc. When you allow him out in a small area, pick up all the pee pads. He can hold it. You can leash him to you to keep him away from items to mark. Remember, this is all about breaking his habit and giving him a new, more rewarding habit. 

You need to catch him at his moment of interest in something to mark...that is BEFORE he lifts his leg. Interrupt him (clap, a loud "eh eh", etc.) so he looks at you (this is not a correction, just something to redirect his attention to you), then refocus him on something else (playing with toys, working for a treat). 

Urinating is a self-rewarding behavior. It feels good to the dog to release his bladder. By adding a food reward and praise to going in the right place, you make that behavior MORE rewarding. By preventing accidents, you interrupt the reward history of that behavior so it is less likely to occur.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 5 2010, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869968


> This is why I don't like the free access to pee pads. Your dog has learned in the pen, but has not learned to hold it (a skill he needs for being around the house), and has had no more reward history for going in the right place than the wrong.
> 
> I would put him on a strict schedule and use the crate. Times for potty, eating, play, etc. When you allow him out in a small area, pick up all the pee pads. He can hold it. You can leash him to you to keep him away from items to mark. Remember, this is all about breaking his habit and giving him a new, more rewarding habit.
> 
> ...


Good advice - I just wanted to add that if you need to protect furniture while following JMM's training advice you can use a belly band with maxi pad in it so that no urine makes to the floor or surface he's trying to mark. The belly band won't fix the problem you have to do the training but it can save you some clean up time if he manages to get some urine out before the correction.


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jan 5 2010, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869969


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 5 2010, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869968





> This is why I don't like the free access to pee pads. Your dog has learned in the pen, but has not learned to hold it (a skill he needs for being around the house), and has had no more reward history for going in the right place than the wrong.
> 
> I would put him on a strict schedule and use the crate. Times for potty, eating, play, etc. When you allow him out in a small area, pick up all the pee pads. He can hold it. You can leash him to you to keep him away from items to mark. Remember, this is all about breaking his habit and giving him a new, more rewarding habit.
> 
> ...


Good advice - I just wanted to add that if you need to protect furniture while following JMM's training advice you can use a belly band with maxi pad in it so that no urine makes to the floor or surface he's trying to mark. The belly band won't fix the problem you have to do the training but it can save you some clean up time if he manages to get some urine out before the correction.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have never used pee pads. I was told by my vet that your basicly teaching your dog that its okay to go in the house. So, he told me the best method though time consuming is to take them outside. I have seen this the best way.


----------



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

QUOTE (carche @ Jan 3 2010, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869565


> Hi,
> This is my first post but read your posts all the time...I'm a new owner of the breed and have fallen in love with the Malts. So much so, that a year after purchasing my girl Mia, I purchased my boy Max. Max is a sweetheart but can't leave him out of site for a minute without him marking up the house...everywhere! I stop him when I catch him and immediately take him to his pad but, he continues to mark. He is now 6 months old and have not been able to have him neutered since his testes have not dropped yet..but hoping to have it done soon. I read that the procedure will help with the marking anyway, help me please!!! BTW, love the site and attribute the experience to all of my learning.
> 
> Thanks,[/B]



Update: I have followed your advice to letter...thanks to all!!! Max is now going potty at specific times and therefore, reduced his accidents significantly. The marking is still happening but much less because I'm catching him, interrupting him and rewarding him. His testicle dropped and will have him fixed in a week. Thanks to all the members for your great suggestions.

Chris


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Chris- JMM is *the* expert on housebreaking. Over the years I have gone back to her advice again and again. My male recently started marking after being well behaved for YEARS. I think it was because we had the carpet removed in almost every room and new tile put down. For some reason he felt the need to mark, I don't know if it was the "new" scent of the floor or what. Last week I took her advice and he now has NO FREEDOM, he is either crated or tethered to me with a least at ALL TIMES. We go outside every two hours and he gets praise and treats for every appropriate pee. I've seen no marking behavior since we started. He doesn't mind because it means he gets to be with me all the time. It's alot more work but I hope to add another maltese in the bnear future and I sure don't want to have two of them peeing where they please!!


----------

